# Experience with E.coli in dogs?



## lupinfarm (Mar 25, 2010)

Quesa hasn't been right since she had her puppies. She's had the runs since she had them and lately we've become concerned about it. She did have a big load of roundworm, and is getting wormed again with Drontal Plus for it but she is also a poop eater. We've tried everything to get her to stop, but nothing works and the anti-feces eating tablets aren't available here to my knowledge (we're planning a trip to the states to buy some). Has anyone had experience with e.coli in dogs? What were the symptoms? What medication did your vet give you? 



And is it possible that her eating her puppies feces could have "sent it over the edge"? She's been a poop eater since her first litter 3 years ago. She eats her poop, other dogs poop, ect. 



Planning on speaking to the vet tomorrow afternoon, but I just wanted to see what you guys thought as well.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 26, 2010)

I would really recommend taking a fecal sample the the vet.  I wouldn't mess around with it, since she's trying to feed puppies and is having diarrhea. I'd be concerned about her nutrition and hydration. It's hard enough raising pups but even harder when there are other issues.


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 26, 2010)

Oops, I should have mentioned she has already weaned them. They're eating harder mush by themselves and have been for a little while now! 

I did more reading and I'm thinking maybe its the roundworm again. Roundworm is known to cause intermittent diahrreha, which is what she has. She'll have a normal bowel movement then a sloppy one in the evening. They've all just been wormed with Drontal Plus about 2 hours ago, so we'll see what happens. I'm trying to find some raw goats milk for her to help replenish her gut, but she is drinking well and we'll add some soft food to her food tomorrow.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Mar 30, 2010)

Would yogurt with active live cultures help? Maybe mix a little of say DanActive into some dog food & see if she'll eat it. Goatmilk is easy to breakdown in stomachs for digestion but doesn't have any active live cultures in it. 

Have you ever tried Kao-Pec Anti-Diarrheal Liquid? Jeffers has it. It's less than $6 for a gallon of it (it works for cats, dogs, cattle, etc.). Here's the link although it may not be an active link for long: http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/produ...5V54X3NP3R48KUHWA75B0FRN0QQ4WSC&pf_id=0027459 Somehow their links start to become inactive afterawhile.  But you can go to Jefferspet.com & search Kao-Pec & it will come up. Sorry to hear about your dog, hope everything goes well.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 30, 2010)

Coprophagia is VERY common in dogs after they've whelped a litter and is VERY difficult to stop.  The deter tablets do work, but you have to feed them to all of the dogs.  It makes the poop unpalatable (imagine!) so if you have any dogs in the house that are not taking it she'll have a snack.  This can get expensive in the long run.  The "easiest" (and least expensive) way to address the issue is to never let her have access to poop.  This means lots of supervision and immediate cleanup.  NOT always that easy, I know, but this is the answer you'll get from lots of trainers (I used to be one before I started grooming professionally.   You can also try spraying bitter apple on the poop, but if you've already discovered it you may as well just pick it up.

As far as the diarrhea is concerned, I would have a vet check done if it's a recurring or consistent problem.  But, canned pumpkin (nothing added) works GREAT for firming up loose stool.  However, it treats only the symptom and not necessarily the underlying problem so do check with your vet about the cause.

I keep a couple cans in my pantry at all times for those occasional upset bellies and the dogs love it.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 30, 2010)

I should add, those "occasional" upset bellies are usually caused by my Newfoundlands desire to eat anything that appears to be edible.  And she has a VERY broad definition of edible.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 30, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> As far as the diarrhea is concerned, I would have a vet check done if it's a recurring or consistent problem.  But, canned pumpkin (nothing added) works GREAT for firming up loose stool.  However, it treats only the symptom and not necessarily the underlying problem so do check with your vet about the cause.
> 
> I keep a couple cans in my pantry at all times for those occasional upset bellies and the dogs love it.


Wow.  Good to know.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Mar 31, 2010)

Canned Pumpkin.........hmmm, Never heard of that before... Thanks for the tip.


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 31, 2010)

Well... Quesa is much better. We wormed her with the Drontal Plus, and she passed a huge roundworm so we figure it was just the roundworm...


----------

